# Modified Talo Colt "Ghost" Commander



## riggergreg (Mar 30, 2010)

Original










Added a magwell, Alumagrips, and single side safety for carry.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a fine looking pistol you have there sir. Good luck with it.


----------

